# Woman calls triple-0 after pet python wrapped itself around her neck



## moosenoose (Mar 25, 2014)

Alright, fess up! :lol: Personally I'd lock myself in the laundry & let the snake finish me off. How embarrasing.

I wonder what was said when they phoned 000 ....."gasp, gasp, gasp" ...not a good look for the hobby.



> The woman was talking on the phone at home last night when the snake wrapped itself tightly around her neck.
> 
> Paramedic Jason Pitman says the woman was able to remove the snake and call triple-0.
> 
> "The snake was wrapped quite tightly around her neck a number of times and started squeezing quite hard causing breathing problems," Mr Pitman said.



Woman calls triple-0 after pet python wrapped itself around her neck - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## n3xia (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah, does anyone have more info? My colleagues are concerned for my welfare


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 25, 2014)

Wonder what kind of snake it was. Seems like the movement of her voicebox and the blood through her neck kickstarted its instincts.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 25, 2014)

mhh, i know pythons would be incredibly strong but wouldnt you just grab it behind the head and unwrap it, get someone else that lives with you to help, jump in the pool... was the 000 call necessary

- - - Updated - - -



Varanoidea said:


> Wonder what kind of snake it was. Seems like the movement of her voicebox and the blood through her neck kickstarted its instincts.


dosnt say but it was probably a spotted python


----------



## Woma_Wild (Mar 25, 2014)

why do people hang pythons around their shoulders ? I've seen a lot of people do it.
Your pulse can be felt on your neck so maybe it was just an automatic response for the python.


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Mar 25, 2014)

Definitely a pygmy python.


----------



## Shotta (Mar 25, 2014)

im sorry it was me, my perthensis is really strong


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> mhh, i know pythons would be incredibly strong but wouldnt you just grab it behind the head and unwrap it, get someone else that lives with you to help, jump in the pool... was the 000 call necessary
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Someone I know had a 1.5m olive bite and wrap her arm and it took two people even with running it under the tap and trying to open its mouth a bit of time to prise it off and that is only small for an olive. Hard to pass judgement without all of the facts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlemay (Mar 25, 2014)

"She had neck injuries and was suffering a headache and blurred vision due to the fact the snake had been wrapped so tightly around her neck." -yeah i would say the 000 call was pretty necessary..

We can have a bit of a giggle sure, but i tell you what - if i was having genuine problems breathing for any reason, i would also probably call for medical assistance. We have no idea what kind of python this was - a big coastal, bhp bredli etc. really could be capable of doing damage.


----------



## News Bot (Mar 25, 2014)

*Vic woman's python wraps round her neck*

A MELBOURNE woman has been taken to hospital with neck injuries after her two-metre python wrapped around her neck while she was on the phone.








|- 
| valign="'middle'" |
















| valign="'middle'" | 
|-
























*Published On:* 25-Mar-14 08:54 AM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## n3xia (Mar 25, 2014)

Woma_Wild said:


> why do people hang pythons around their shoulders ? I've seen a lot of people do it.
> Your pulse can be felt on your neck so maybe it was just an automatic response for the python.


Maybe because large pythons are heavy and awkward to hold with just your arms/hands? And wouldn't you want your arms/hand free to move the python if you needed to?


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 25, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Someone I know had a 1.5m olive bite and wrap her arm and it took two people even with running it under the tap and trying to open its mouth a bit of time to prise it off and that is only small for an olive. Hard to pass judgement without all of the facts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



understandable, but if my life was in risk id defiantly do more then just call 000. I know ill probably get flamed at for saying this but if i HONESTLY thought my life was in risk i would disable the pythons by all means even if it meant harming the python. I have had a 2 kilo carpet around my arm, no doubt it wasn't a struggle to get it off (especially without coping another bite) but i think if i didn't care for it so much it would have been a quick process to get it off. 
(i am one of them pussys that don't even like grabbing snakes behind the head  )


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> understandable, but if my life was in risk id defiantly do more then just call 000. I know ill probably get flamed at for saying this but if i HONESTLY thought my life was in risk i would disable the pythons by all means even if it meant harming the python. I have had a 2 kilo carpet around my arm, no doubt it wasn't a struggle to get it off (especially without coping another bite) but i think if i didn't care for it so much it would have been a quick process to get it off.
> (i am one of them pussys that don't even like grabbing snakes behind the head  )


I think most people would hurt a snake over dying. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 25, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I think most people would hurt a snake over dying.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We are on APS


----------



## zulu (Mar 25, 2014)

What happens when people play with snakes ,they escape,get injured,she needs something else to do.


----------



## ubermensch (Mar 25, 2014)

Sounds like more of a reactionary thing to me. The snake obviously just wanted a cuddle! I love how this is apparently newsworthy though - clearly she wasn't too bothered. She's popped the snake back into it's enclosure PRIOR to calling the paramedics.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Mar 25, 2014)

n3xia said:


> Maybe because large pythons are heavy and awkward to hold with just your arms/hands? And wouldn't you want your arms/hand free to move the python if you needed to?



I get what you're saying .
It would also depend on just how big the animal is. 
although they are in captivity they are not tame and owners do things at their own risk.
Human tend to become too complacent and have that "this will never happen to me" attitude.

Anyway, it ended well and hopefully she won't put herself in that situation again.


----------



## AvidRepSupplies (Mar 25, 2014)

This is a great example as to why you should never become complacent with your animals and also keep your attention on the animal.

If you need to make a phone call, put the animal away.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 25, 2014)

It was a 7ft Coastal


----------



## cement (Mar 25, 2014)

I not gonna bother reading the article but to those who mock her, do not underestimate the strength of your 'pet' python. Especially if it is wrapping around your throat.
There is no antidote for a lack of oxygen and it is a well known martial arts fact that blood that travels up to the brain through the arteries on the side of your neck when squeezed at the right point will block the blood flow and render you unconcious. It takes about 4 seconds.
So enjoy your pet snakes and the bullet proof feeling you get when you have one, when it comes to things like this, but don't underestimate them.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 25, 2014)

Amazing Amazon said:


> It was a 7ft Coastal


a 7fter could certainly do some damage and even cause death , id be calling 000 if I had just been half strangled by a 7 ft coastal python . I hope they have learnt a valuable lesson here . never put a snake around your neck , and if you have a snake out of its enclosure make sure its your number one priority - rather then being on the phone or doing something else .


----------



## n3xia (Mar 25, 2014)

Amazing Amazon said:


> It was a 7ft Coastal


Source? I didn't see that in any news article.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 25, 2014)

[MENTION=4778]cement[/MENTION] I agree, people underestimate their strength when they haven't experienced it. It's easy to sit back and criticize but they are powerful animals.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Mar 25, 2014)

n3xia said:


> Source? I didn't see that in any news article.


Channel 7 who filmed and interviewed the lady


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 25, 2014)

The media could have hammed it up a little more and said "When Paramedics arrived they attempted to suck out the venom"


----------



## R33C3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Great now mum is gonna need extra convincing to let me get one :'(


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 25, 2014)

And there is a pic of her with it around her neck again today for the media ------ Obviously a slow learner .


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 25, 2014)

Vic grandmother attacked by python seconds from death - Yahoo!7


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 25, 2014)

wow so much more could be said about that , I feel sorry for that snake .


----------



## ryanbichel (Mar 25, 2014)

R33C3 said:


> Great now mum is gonna need extra convincing to let me get one :'(



haha yep its the same for me, mum sees it on the news and it will be Now look what these creatures can do. It is tough enough as my parents are the only good snake is a dead one type of people


----------



## rockethead (Mar 25, 2014)

I think the snake got sick of her talking all the time on the phone and had to do something about it.
Not the snakes fault. hehehe


----------



## cement (Mar 25, 2014)

After seeing the story on tv, that snake is over 2 m and easily has the strength to choke out a person, . But it won't grow to 4m like the journo says.
Personally, I think she is a lucky girl, and credit to her it hasn't turned her off her pet.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 25, 2014)

I might be a nancy girl, but I dont generally let my Pythons drape or twine around my neck. Some of my Pythons are well over 2m and I just dont see the need to court potential disaster. I am glad she is not turned off her pet, although I dont blame the Python lol


----------



## Lawra (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't understand why it was roaming around in the first place? 

Stupid woman.


----------



## R33C3 (Mar 26, 2014)

ryanbichel said:


> haha yep its the same for me, mum sees it on the news and it will be Now look what these creatures can do. It is tough enough as my parents are the only good snake is a dead one type of people



My mum despises them and my dad up in QLD doesn't like them but respects them. The first thing my mum said was "And you said they aren't dangerous" And this is on the same day that the groundskeeper at my school was talking about the time he had to spear his shovel at a king brown (In Melbourne), And then he said that they are Australia's most poisonous snake.

So i wasn't a happy camper,
It was very intents trying not to argue with people.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Those of you that feed pythons know full well how quickly the animal\ throws loops around the prey item. If you are handling a python and its head over your shoulder, it can rapidly encircle the neck from this position. This can happen out of the blue with a placid animal that has many times crawled over one’s shoulder and into a nearby object such as the lounge. It happened to a mate of mine while he was attempting to get his 3m plus coastal off the clothes line. I was alerted to the problem right behind me by a weak, raspy cry for help. He had both hands between the python and his neck to allow him to get some air into his lungs. I grasped the snake by the head and had to walk it around in circles to release the pressure. It was remarkably strong.

The moral of the story is very simple. Any python of 2m or more should be kept well clear of the upper body if it is being handled by a lone person. And while we are at it, dangerously venomous snakes should not be handled without a responsible person also being present.

Blue


----------



## Rlpreston (Mar 29, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> The morale of the story is very simple. Any python of 2m or more should be kept well clear of the upper body if it is being handled by a lone person. And while we are at it, dangerously venomous snakes should not be handled without a responsible person also being present.
> 
> Blue




This is spot on. There are Some snakes I would have every reason to 'trust' (so far) hanging around my neck and kissing on the head by myself. If I did though it would be a matter of if, not when, I got a nice big bite to the face and strangled by something I really have no prospect of overpowering alone.

We have several large snakes where I work (scrubs and olives, bredli, coastals) and with the exception of the scrubbies, the rest are used in wildlife displays (as below) and as such are incredibly placid. No chance I would be hanging them over my body while I'm alone though, EVER! Same goes for my big BHP and the olive (once she's a big girl).


----------



## cwtiger (Mar 30, 2014)

funny how people on here are so judgemental. were you there did you see that she had the snake around her neck? was she a big strong lady? Having had a coastal python for many years myself who was about 9foot along with other large breeds I know that strenght of the snake when he was out for feeding and cleaning. A good friend of mine who is a bit more built then I also had trouble with the strenght of the ssnake. I guess all your answers to that are don't get it out to clean it's enclosure or to feed it just as you have judged this woman. one of the whole ideas of having herps is to enjoy them handle them etc. what is the point in having them if they are to be kept indoors not handled or allowed to venture I am sure that you wouldn't like to live in a little box with only a bowl for water a light and some sort of heat nor would you keep any other animal like this constantly or do you believe in the bonsai kittens? I certainly am not content to leave my behind locked glass 24/7 365days.


----------



## RedFox (Mar 30, 2014)

cwtiger said:


> funny how people on here are so judgemental. were you there did you see that she had the snake around her neck? was she a big strong lady? Having had a coastal python for many years myself who was about 9foot along with other large breeds I know that strenght of the snake when he was out for feeding and cleaning. A good friend of mine who is a bit more built then I also had trouble with the strenght of the ssnake. I guess all your answers to that are don't get it out to clean it's enclosure or to feed it just as you have judged this woman. one of the whole ideas of having herps is to enjoy them handle them etc. what is the point in having them if they are to be kept indoors not handled or allowed to venture I am sure that you wouldn't like to live in a little box with only a bowl for water a light and some sort of heat nor would you keep any other animal like this constantly or do you believe in the bonsai kittens? I certainly am not content to leave my behind locked glass 24/7 365days.



Not sure what you are getting at... No one said she shouldn't handle her python just that it is a reminder for all of us as to what they are capable of, and there is a risk in having them around your neck area and being complacent.

People's needs are very different to a snakes so I don't really understand that either.


----------



## Shotta (Mar 30, 2014)

Note to self don't go putting 7ft coastals on your neck while on the phone...


----------



## Rlpreston (Mar 31, 2014)

cwtiger said:


> funny how people on here are so judgemental. were you there did you see that she had the snake around her neck? was she a big strong lady? Having had a coastal python for many years myself who was about 9foot along with other large breeds I know that strenght of the snake when he was out for feeding and cleaning. A good friend of mine who is a bit more built then I also had trouble with the strenght of the ssnake. I guess all your answers to that are don't get it out to clean it's enclosure or to feed it just as you have judged this woman. one of the whole ideas of having herps is to enjoy them handle them etc. what is the point in having them if they are to be kept indoors not handled or allowed to venture I am sure that you wouldn't like to live in a little box with only a bowl for water a light and some sort of heat nor would you keep any other animal like this constantly or do you believe in the bonsai kittens? I certainly am not content to leave my behind locked glass 24/7 365days.




Have I missed something? You seem to be the one here making wild assumptions about what others may or may not be 'judging' someone on. I think the comments here are quite valid and the lady invited such public scrutiny by giving several media interviews (I would assume for some small profit) regarding the incident.

And to answer your question, she was (by her very own admission) wandering around her house, alone, with the snake around her neck while she spoke on the phone (i.e. Not paying due attention to the potentially dangerous animal that she was 'cuddling' with for her own enjoyment). 

For the record (since you've taken it upon yourself to do the same to 'us', I assume you don't mind being accused yourself), you handle your reptiles (just like others) for selfish reasons disguised as enrichment. The animal doesn't need you to hold it and say sweet things, that's purely for your benefit. Hey, I do the same thing! But I am under no illusions about it being for the well being of the animal! 

Reptiles are not social animals and, in fact, are more likely to be caused harm and stress by being carried and paraded around than being confined. Ask any field herper/reptile relocator etc. and they will tell you, snakes don't want to wander, explore or play with people. They want to hide in a small secure place until it is time to eat and then they hide again.


----------



## n3xia (Mar 31, 2014)

Rlpreston said:


> Reptiles are not social animals and, in fact, are more likely to be caused harm and stress by being carried and paraded around than being confined. Ask any field herper/reptile relocator etc. and they will tell you, snakes don't want to wander, explore or play with people. They want to hide in a small secure place until it is time to eat and then they hide again.


I don't know about everyone else, but my snakes cling with all their might to whatever they happen to be sitting on at the time if I try to grab them. I talk to them and cuddle them but I know they don't need affection and I can tell it's certainly not reciprocated  People just have this tendency to personify animals...


----------

